# Am I missing any???



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey all.. here is a list of my Long Branch NJ beverage bottles to date, wondering if there are others to be found:
 1. John Heldt   (many variants)
 2. Jos. Hirschfeld & Son  (many variants)
 3. H. W. Brice
 4. Herman Kruse (blob w/ star of David, hutch)
 5. John H. Schultz
 6. E. J. Kurrus
 7. Fred Bruno
 8. Bruno Splawsky
 9. Frank Mazza  62 4th Ave
 10. Kensington Bottling Works, Joseph Fiorillo, prop. (pict. boat/flag)
 11. Tomaini Brothers, Bottlers (pict. anchor)
 12. Lawley Bros.
 13. S. Nathanson
 14. Nathanson Bros (hutch)
 15. Springdale Bottling Works, S. Nathanson, prop
 16. H. R. West (hutch)
 17. S. W. Haysmann (phoenix blob)
 18. Seashore Bottling Co. (sm. crown)
 19. Chas. A. List
 20. J R E Mulholland
 21. E Lippincott 1873  (squat)

 ...all are embossed LONG BRANCH, N. J. as well, and are reg. size aqua or clear blob tops unless noted otherwise.. anybody have # 22 for me??


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

There's a Nathanson on e-bay now Charlie, not sure if you have it even though it's on your list...http://cgi.ebay.com/Springdale-Bott...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9bec1f6c


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, Jim, that's # 15 on the list.. THANK YOU for checking, tho!! 
 Just as you have decided to focus on Paterson and the immediate area, I have chosen Long Branch as my ground zero, but I'm working on a decent Red Bank selection as well..


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's one Charlie I don't see on your list...De Nucci  http://cgi.ebay.com/PAUL-DE-NUCCI-L...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230382994c


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

Not sure if this is Jersey or not but wow it's a beauty......1873  http://cgi.ebay.com/1873-E-LIPPINCO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27ab8fef07


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

Aha... I do actually have a Paul Di Nucci blob boxed up with other intolerably sick and beat-up bottles, now that you mention it, but it doesn't count... I'm gonna need one of those... preferably a blobtop, but I'd have paid 5 for that one... mine doesn't have the address..


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

any idea on the lippincott Charlie, I know it's pricey but just curious...Just checked Tod's sight and this is a Jersey Bottle, hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

My mouth is watering over that one, Jim, but I can't afford that much right now.. it sure is sweet!!!


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 4, 2009)

Why don't you offer them 50 bucks for that Lippincott, if you think it's worth that.  That is the only bottle they have for sale so they probably don't know that a few chips lowers a bottle's value by 80%.  I know it is local to you but most bottle collectors in the rest of the USA wouldn't pay $10. for a chipped NJ aqua squat.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

I followed your advice, Jay, and made the offer.. doesn't hurt to ask, I guess, huh? Thanks!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 5, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*

I got another one today, a J R E Mulholland blob, making that a total of 20 different bottlers from Long Branch... there must be more...[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 5, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*

..I threw some shelves up in the other room to separate these from the rest of my collection.. I think they deserve a nicer display than this, though.. amazing how bad those pine boards warp!!!


----------



## epackage (Nov 5, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I got another one today, a J R E Mulholland blob, making that a total of 20 different bottlers from Long Branch... there must be more...[8|]


 Making it 20 you have, you don't have the Di Nucci or the Lippincott on the list, so 22 known and 20 you have(unless you count the beat up Di Nucci then 21)...[8D][][:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 5, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*

It would probably be easier to dig another Di Nucci than figured out where I packed it, and it's in really sorry shape, so that one is on my wish list, along with the Lippincott.. and whatever else turns up.. []


----------



## epackage (Nov 5, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*

I'll have my eyes open for you as you know.....[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## epackage (Nov 6, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*

Charlie here's a nice looking Hirschfeld, no son, I like the horshoe...also a C.A. List with original stopper...







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Not sure if this is Jersey or not but wow it's a beauty......1873  http://cgi.ebay.com/1873-E-LIPPINCOTT-BLOB-TOP-BOTTLE-VERY-RARE-8oz-BOTTLE_W0QQitemZ170382061319QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27ab8fef07


 
 I just got it for $50! Thank you Jim and Jay for the assist on this acquisition!! It's still a lot of money to me, but it's a not-every-day Long Branch specimen.. I'll just eat balogna sandwiches next week! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 6, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*

Hey Jim, where'd you get those pics from? I have a "childless" Hirsch, but that List is nice!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 6, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*

http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?_r=1&res=9A00E4DE1239EF34BC4950DFB1668388669FDE

 ..this is for those who love the journalistic style of the 1870's..


----------



## epackage (Nov 7, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*

Hi Charlie I found that List online, i think the seller is a member here, it's $14 if you want it, I'll send you the link just let me know.
                                           Jim


----------



## epackage (Nov 7, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*

Charlie this Hirschfeld Hutch is also available....


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 7, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*

Thanks for the footwork, Jim... I'm good with that Hirsch hutch already, and the List is too common to pay 14.. but please dont let me discourage you, or anyone, from keeping up the vigilance! It is most appreciated... [] .


----------



## epackage (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? Long Branch, NJ*

No problem, I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

Here's one I dug up in the '90's and never figured out.. knowing Red Bank inside and out, I was sure there was never a 6th Ave.. hunting for Long Branch bottlers this afternoon, I stumbled upon this entry:  http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=51333AA&Firm_Number=51333

 ...case closed, I guess.. a Long Branch error bottle! []


----------



## epackage (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

Judging by Tod's sight there are at least 3 more from Long Branch you don't have on your list, get going on that for heck's sake....lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

Easier said than done, Jimbo! [] Yes I need the following:
 McKenna & Co. 
 W H Bennet's Co.
 Lippencott & Slocum
 F. Lippincott (not "E", but "F")

 they all sound like really old ones, prob. big bucks... oh, and I need a Jos. Siciliano with the proper town name on it![]


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

Here's another not on your list Charlie...http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-9-BOTTLE-CLEAR-REGISTERED_W0QQitemZ190348057766QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c51a0dca6


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

Jim, my man, I need you to teach me how to search ebay I guess.. you are finding things that I do not.. this latest one is exactly what I'm looking for, another blob from another Long Branch Co, in great shape and CHEAP! []


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

I hope you get it buddy, I also sent you links to a couple of Red Banks as well I think...all I did was search "bottle" and "nj", then "bottle" and "n.j." and finally "bottle" "new jersey" all with -clevenger and -wheaton. I search them every few days and always start with "newly listed" so you can keep track of what you've already seen



                                          Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

Yes, I am after that amber squat crown French.. I have a green one already.. and it's on my way to work.. THANK YOU!!


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Yes, I am after that amber squat crown French.. I have a green one already.. and it's on my way to work.. THANK YOU!!


 I remember seeing the green one in one of your pics and I knew this would be an awesome addition, they are really odd looking bottles !!!!! Love them......


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320446592754&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
 ..for the rest of us who don't know what Jim and I are talking about.. [:-]


----------



## capsoda (Nov 9, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

I'm just a little afraid to know what you are talking about sometimes Charlie.....[sm=lol.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 9, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

[][][] God bless you, Cappy! That's precisely the sort of stuff I've been missing around here! I ..will git ya fer it, tew heheeee


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 11, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

charlie,   i have a quart   J R E  Mulholland   greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

You certainly do, Greg! That's awesome!!! Gotta git me one now!!![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 13, 2009)

*RE: Am I missing any??? CHECK THIS OUT*

Won another new name tonight.. brings me to 22 or 23 I think.. []

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190348057766&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------

